# Bored of my shampoo.... AGAIN!



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys, i need some inspiration!

I have had:
Autoglym BSC (Bored of that)
CG Glossworkz (Fancied a change, so went for)
CG CW+G (Amazing product but AGAIN i needed a change)
A sample of Polish Angel shampoo, can take it or leave it...
A sample of Carlack shampoo, Again nice but didnt like how much i had to use...

Where do i go from here? I aint too bothered about suds, but i like lubrication and a nice scent. What comes reccomended? Preferably around the £5-£10 mark would also be a bonus...

Cheers Chaps


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wolfs Nano Bathe


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Wolfs Nano Bathe


Lol, i have looked at this... Think i need to look at it again!:lol:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Dodo Born to be mild.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Where do I start?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sirmally2 said:


> but i like lubrication and a nice scent.


Megs Hyperwash...:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Lol, i have looked at this... Think i need to look at it again!:lol:


Very slippery weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Paddy_R said:


> Dodo Born to be mild.


Something I want to try soon :thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

FK118SC,Vicoria Super Soap,Zymol AutoWash,Meguiar's 62,Optimum Carwash,MarkV Very cherry,just some of my favourites.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Something I want to try soon :thumb:


Its a lovely shampoo:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Wolfs Nano Bathe


Wolfs nano shampoo is only needed when a sealant like bodywarp is applyed,and its important to wash with a nano shampoo!.
otherwise its just a waste of money..get white satin and get the same result and save a few UNNECESSARY pounds.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Very slippery weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Any idea what the White Satin is like? Or have you not tried it?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

White Satin is a good shampoo.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Any idea what the White Satin is like? Or have you not tried it?


White satin is good. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Wolfs nano shampoo is only needed when a sealant like bodywarp is applyed,and its important to wash with a nano shampoo!.
> otherwise its just a waste of money..get white satin and get the same result and save a few UNNECESSARY pounds.


Shampoo is a shampoo, i like the smell & ive got BW on my beastie :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Shampoo is a shampoo, i like the smell & ive got BW on my beastie :thumb:


Thats like saying car is a car..


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I really like Megs gold class - smells lovely!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Brooklands said:


> I really like Megs gold class - smells lovely!


Ive tried a lot of shampoos,megs gold class is one of my favorite.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Gone through my fair share of shampoos here.

I've been using a Megs Gold Class / Zymol Auto Wash mix for a while and it works well for me. 

I've recently topped my mix it up with some AG BSC I bought on offer (3 litres for £10) from Halfords. Quite pleased with it. 

I must say though, if smell's your thing, you'll have difficulty beating Zymol Auto Wash.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dodo Juice Sour power is another very good shampoo:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dodo Juice BTBM, Britemax Clean Max and VP Concentrated Shampoo are worth a try...

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax_clean_max_1.html

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Valet_PRO_Concentrated_Car_Shampoo_1Litre_1.html

Used to use the VP stuff before I changed to BTBM and they're both really good.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Dodo juice born to be mild 
Duragloss 901 
Britemax Clean Max

Try them 3 then get back to us :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions... I have a few in there i think im going to have to try. I think car shampoos are going to be like LSP's for me, I'll end up with more than i really need!!!


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Dodo Juice BTBM, Britemax Clean Max and VP Concentrated Shampoo are worth a try...
> 
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax_clean_max_1.html
> 
> ...


Britemax and AF Lather are next on my list. That would make 8 bottles of unfinished shampoo in my garage then. Doh!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

It's gotta be AF lather. Plenty of traders on here with promos including a bottle.


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

maestegman said:


> Britemax and AF Lather are next on my list. That would make 8 bottles of unfinished shampoo in my garage then. Doh!


Im always open for any donations..


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Sirmally2 said:


> i like lubrication and a nice scent


- Get Poorboy's Super Slick & Suds, IMO still one of the best maintenance shampoos out there. If you want something a little extra, get Lusso Auto Bathe or R222/P21S Bodywork Conditioner.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

How could I forget about the Lusso:doublesho:lol:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Autobrite Banana Gloss Shampoo is my present favourite.

What I love about shampoos is the fact you just get through them so you can try loads! Just keep trying and changing is my advice! Unlike waxes you don't have to keep making the collection bigger, as, like I say, you just get through shampoos!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

dg901, simples.


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> It's gotta be AF lather. Plenty of traders on here with promos including a bottle.


This was going to be my suggestion, I used this after nearly 8 months with AG BSC and was a much better shampoo imho


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Auto Finesse Lather, really slick, cleans very well and smells great.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Duragloss 901 and wolfs white satin


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Dodo Juice Born to be Mild mate :thumb:

Blows the rest of them out of the water :detailer:


----------



## conrad222 (Jan 5, 2010)

af lather or autobrite bannagloss
as clivep said great shampoo my favourite out of the two, very slick and smells great (Y)


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

chemical guys citrus was n gloss good value for money


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I like Meg's soft wash gel the best, I always keep on coming back to it. I also like Victoria wax super soap. Not bad at all, smells really nice, but not as much lubrication as the soft wash gel.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Duragloss 901 (or 902 for a bigger bottle!) has always been my favourite.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Look no further than Duragloss 901.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Wolf Chemicals - White Satin

Nano bathe is for body wrap coating


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

AF Lather is a cracking shampoo!


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Dodo-Juice Born to be Mild is lovely, though I must say that either D-J Supernatural, B-H Auto-Wash, A-F Lather, or J-W Auto Bathe are on my list to try next! I find myself doing more and more ONR washes these days, though I enjoy using the skills I developed to do a proper 2BM wash, and ONR simply cannot replace the experience of doing a proper 2BM wash with a boutique shampoo. If any of the products I listed are too steep for you, Optimum Car Wash, D-J BoB Wax Safe Shampoo, CG's Maxi Suds II, PB's Super Slick 'N' Suds, R222 Bodywork Conditioning Shampoo, Duragloss #901, or Griot's Garage Car Wash are all good value. 

Steampunk


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Dodo BTBM
Wolfgang autobathe
Chemical guys citrus wash gloss
Meguiars gold class
Poorboys slick&suds


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Meguairs #62 Shampoo & conditioner
Finish Kare#1016 & #118 SC
Raceglaze Autobathe
A1 Speed Shampoo
Einszett Perl
Dodo BTBM
AF Lather

any of the above get my vote:thumb: 

I personally prefer the #62 over Megs Shampoo plus


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i really like Dodo Juice born to mild or their Supernatural shampoo, the new Gtechniq Gwash is also up there, but not as concentrated as something like supernatural if you're into that kinda thing.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Britemax Cleanmax is number 1 for me having tried a fair few shampoo's.

Smells devine, very economical, foams well, cleans well, sheets water like mad and is very lubricated. :thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

E38_ross said:


> i really like Dodo Juice born to mild or their Supernatural shampoo, the new Gtechniq Gwash is also up there, but not as concentrated as something like supernatural if you're into that kinda thing.


I always use a kind of 80/20 mix of BTBM and SN Shampoo it makes for an awesome hybrid shampers :thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

DODO SOUR POWER!!!!!! 

Bling Bling and as slick as the surviving dodo :thumb:


----------



## sebna (Aug 30, 2011)

And how about Meguiars Shampoo Plus? It is the only one I have used how does it compare to other mentioned here?

Cheers


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Another shout for born to be mild or give sour power a try also


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autofinesse Lather :thumb:
Very nice product matey


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well i think im gunna have to try the AF Lather, Wolfs White Satin, Dodo BTBM, Supernatural and Sour power..... Do i feel a shopping spree coming on here?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I bought myself a 64oz bottle of Meguiars Nxt Wash but can't hear much about it here. Is it that bad? Mine cost only £8 delivered in Turkey. At once there is something cheaper here than in the UK, oh and after Sonax shampoos.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just ordered some AF Lather from CYC. 

Add that to the half-empty bottles of Zymol Auto Wash, Megs Gold Class, TW Big Orange, AG BSC, CG Citrus Wash & Gloss and something that looks really cheap in a black bottle that are currently lurking in my garage.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

99p brand new fairy liquid just hit the asda shelf!...available 24hrs a day, has all new pre soak so no need for the snow foam!



LOL.. After doing the same hunt i settled on the cg's cw&g.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

couped said:


> 99p brand new fairy liquid just hit the asda shelf!...available 24hrs a day, has all new pre soak so no need for the snow foam!
> 
> LOL.. After doing the same hunt i settled on the cg's cw&g.


Citrus Wash & Gloss is lovely stuff.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

couped said:


> 99p brand new fairy liquid just hit the asda shelf!...available 24hrs a day, has all new pre soak so no need for the snow foam!
> 
> LOL.. After doing the same hunt i settled on the cg's cw&g.


Me too. CG CW&G seems to be the best deal for the price. I could get a gallon of it but they say it's overly concentrated so a 16oz bottle should last for a year


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

To be fair that's part reason why i bought it, i was suprised that less than the cap full does the job, tick's all the box's for me and perform's extreamly well.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

CG W+G here.
If you think it's amazing why change?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Zaino Z7
Dodo BTBM
Wolfs Chemical WS 

all are very nice products mate


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

need to free up some space in the old detailing box, so last weekend i used duragloss 901 twice. makes me want to get another bottle.....
bloody good stuff.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm not saying that any of the products that i have already tried are or are not good products, quite simply i got bored of what i have and fancy a change. I just wanted to see what come reccomended and to see what all other memebers on here use... 

I do have a bottle of Concours - Pink Champagne en route and will be doing a review of this when it arrives


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Keir said:


> CG W+G here.
> If you think it's amazing why change?


You're right. I continue to adopt flawed logic when buying new car stuff. Bloody DW :wall:


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

Duragloss 901


----------

